# Rechner läuft nicht mit gentoo Kernel Quellen

## Tinitus

Hallo Forum,

habe jetzt die verschiedensten Kernel Quellen per Emerge probiert....leider laufen alle nicht.

Ein Kernel von debian 2.6.8 irgendwas sowie von Suse läuft ohne Probleme. Vanilla bin ich gerade am ausprobieren.

Kann das sein?

Habe gesehen, daß gentoo einige Patches einspielt...

Benutze Kernel 2.6.x

G. Roland

----------

## Earthwings

Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen  :Smile: 

----------

## primat

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Kernel und Krnel-Quellen. Hast Du dir einen passenden Kernel aus den Quellen gebaut?

Gruss

----------

## Tinitus

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen 

 

naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen..

G. Roland

Und ja ich habe verschiedene Kernel Sourcen benutzt um einen eigenen Kernel zu bauen

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src/

bash-2.05b# ls

kernel-patches               linux                   linux-2.6.10-r1

kernel-source-2.6.8          linux-2.4.28            modules

kernel-source-2.6.8.tar.bz2  linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

bash-2.05b#

----------

## Earthwings

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen  
> 
> naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen..
> 
> 

 

Ja, soweit war es mir auch klar   :Razz: 

Ich meinte eher genaue Fehlermeldungen. Was sind die letzten Zeilen der Ausgabe, bevor er - geraten - stehenbleibt? Oder gibt es sofort einen Neustart? Oder welche ungewöhnlichen Symptome beobachtest du sonst?

----------

## c07

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen.. 
> 
> Ja, soweit war es mir auch klar  

 

Hm. Ich versteh da gar nichts.

----------

## Earthwings

Etwas Zeichensetzung verleiht dem Satz ne Aussage *g*

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, "laufen" ist starten, arbeiten. "Nicht laufen" ist nicht gehen, Bootvorgang nicht abschließen.

 

----------

## 76062563

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen  
> 
> naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen..
> 
> G. Roland
> ...

 

Du hast den Kernel also emerged aber nicht kompiliert?

----------

## Tinitus

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    *Earthwings wrote:*   Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen  
> 
> naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen..
> 
> G. Roland
> ...

 

Hallo,

danke für Eure Bemühungen.

also hier noch mal mein Problem.

Habe verschiedene Kernel emerge alle 2.6.x sowie einen Vanilla Kernel 2.6.10 gezogen.

Dann habe ich mit genkernel probiert ...läuft nicht wegen eines Bugs, der immer boot auf einer extra Partition will.

dann habe ich aus dem laufenden Debian Kernel die config gezogen (2.6.8.1.)

und ein make oldconfig und ein make xconfig gemacht..

 installiert ..mkinitrd ini...2.6.10 2.6.10 im boot Verzeichnis gemacht 

grub neuen Eintrag verpaßt

gebootet...

mit einem Kernel komme ich bis 

Creating block devices

mit einem bis zum USB Treiber laden

mit einem finde ich keine Rootpartition obwohl mein ata_piix eingebunden ist

achja die Partiton auf der gentoo läuft ist reiserfs...

was mich stört ist, daß unter etc auch noch mal die Kernelconfig zu finden ist.

so lange habe ich noch nie für einen Kernel gebraucht insgesamt schon 4 Stunden...das kann doch nicht sein oder?

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*    *Earthwings wrote:*   Erklär doch bitte etwas genauer, was du mit "laufen nicht" meinst. Dann können dir wir auch helfen  
> 
> naja laufen ist starten arbeiten nicht laufen ist nicht gehen Bootvorgang nicht abschließen..
> 
> G. Roland
> ...

 

Das ist doch soweit alle srichtig oder?

Wäre jemand so nett mir eine funktionierende config zur Verfügung zu stellen?

G. Roland

----------

## dakjo

Wie wäre es mal mit RTFM (Read The Fine Manuel)?

http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Kernel-HOWTO.html

Eventuell könnte es dir das wissen verleihen wie man seinen eigenen Kernel baut und verwendet.

----------

## primat

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und ein make oldconfig und ein make xconfig gemacht..
> 
>  installiert ..mkinitrd ini...2.6.10 2.6.10 im boot Verzeichnis gemacht 
> ...

 

Hast Du Dir einen Kernel kompiliert?

Also sowas wie

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

ausgeführt? Genau darüber spekulieren wir hier nämlich die ganze Zeit und Deine Antworten waren alles andere als klar!

Gruss

primat

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> und ein make oldconfig und ein make xconfig gemacht..
> 
>  installiert ..mkinitrd ini...2.6.10 2.6.10 im boot Verzeichnis gemacht 
> ...

 

Ja habe ich...das meine ich mit installiert.

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mal mit RTFM (Read The Fine Manuel)?
> 
> http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Kernel-HOWTO.html
> 
> Eventuell könnte es dir das wissen verleihen wie man seinen eigenen Kernel baut und verwendet.

 

Ich habe mich da an Thomas Hertwecks Kernel Howto gehalten. Ist zwar eigentlich für Suse. Sollte hier aber auch gehen. Da ich eh einen Vanilla Kernel verwende.

Beschäftige mich eigentlich schon seit X Jahren damit. Aber halt mit Suse bis dato. 

Ist auch nicht mein erster Kernel, den ich konfiguriere.

Aber außer einem Debian Kernel habe ich wie gesagt noch nichts zum Laufen gebracht.

Interessant ist, wenn ich einen Kernel (Vanilla 2.6.10) mit der Suse .config baue, diesen installiere, braucht Gentoo noch länger zum Booten als Suse. (Auf dem selben Rechner.)

Er hängt so lange an der Modulkalkulation.

Suse baut ja fast alles als Modul mit ein.

G. Roland

----------

## dakjo

So, wie wäre es dann noch evtl. mit ein paar Hardware infos?

Ich mein, ich könnte dir jetzt meine .config rüberschieben, aber ich glaube nicht das du eine für Sparc haben möchtest.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Quote:*   

> Aber außer einem Debian Kernel habe ich wie gesagt noch nichts zum Laufen gebracht.

 

Was bedeutet für dich "Debian Kernel zum laufen gebracht"? Hast du von einem Debian System den fertig kompilierten Kernel rüberkopiert und davon gebootet oder hast du mit apt einen Kernel heruntergeladen und dann die gesammten Kernelquellen zu Gentoo kopiert und danach auf dem Gentoo system kompiliert?

Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Tinitus

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Aber außer einem Debian Kernel habe ich wie gesagt noch nichts zum Laufen gebracht. 
> 
> Was bedeutet für dich "Debian Kernel zum laufen gebracht"? Hast du von einem Debian System den fertig kompilierten Kernel rüberkopiert und davon gebootet oder hast du mit apt einen Kernel heruntergeladen und dann die gesammten Kernelquellen zu Gentoo kopiert und danach auf dem Gentoo system kompiliert?
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

Ich habe einen fertigen Kernel, der schon auf dem System lief per Kopie der Dateien (Kernel, Modules, SRC, .config) aus einem Backup genommen

G. Roland

----------

## primat

1. Suse hat eine automatische Hardwareerkennung und läd danach die Module (wie Knoppix), Gentoo tut das nicht. Falls Du etwas als modul kompiliert hast, das du brauchst, trag es in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel* ein.

2. Der Suse Kernel ist heftig gepatched, ich würde die .config also nur auf die Suse Sources anwenden.

3. Du willst doch sicher einen kernel für dich bauen, nicht für möglichst viele Architekturen und Rechnerkonfigurationen wie Suse. Also: Bau die einen!

schau Dir mit lspci ( emerge pciutils) an, was du brauchst, dann konfiguriest Du mithilfe dieser angaben (make menuconfig oder make xconfig), kompilieren etc. pp.

Und dann sollte das ganze auch laufen.

Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass das Dateisystem, dass du auf / verwendest fest im kernel ist und nicht als modul!

Gruss

----------

## oscarwild

- evtl. sind in dem SuSE-kernel Patches enthalten, die es im Gentoo-Kernel nicht gibt - möglicherweise fehlen Dir dann Module, die Du in der bisherigen Konfiguration zum Hochfahren brauchst. Ich würde mal versuchen, die alte .config als Basis herzunehmen, aber dann auf jeden Fall von Hand die gesamte Konfiguration überprüfen und optimieren!

- was genau schief läuft, solltest Du an den Fehlermeldungen sehen. Die werden in der Regel aber auf einer anderen Konsole ausgegeben. Versuch mal Strg+F9/Strg+F10 beim booten. Wie mein Vorgänger schon erläutert hat, gehören benötigte Kernelmodule in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel* - sehr wahrscheinlich liegt hier der Hund begraben.

- abschließend kann ich dich beruhigen, dass mit den Gentoo-Sources alles in Ordnung ist  - sonst wäre hier ganz sicher die Höllle los  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> 1. Suse hat eine automatische Hardwareerkennung und läd danach die Module (wie Knoppix), Gentoo tut das nicht. Falls Du etwas als modul kompiliert hast, das du brauchst, trag es in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel* ein.
> 
> 

 

ist schon klar aber was hat das mit meinem Posting zu tun? Suche doch eine config, mit der ich einsteigen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Der Suse Kernel ist heftig gepatched, ich würde die .config also nur auf die Suse Sources anwenden.
> 
> 

 

mh?? alles was er nicht findet fällt eh raus also kein Problem....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Du willst doch sicher einen kernel für dich bauen, nicht für möglichst viele Architekturen und Rechnerkonfigurationen wie Suse. Also: Bau die einen!
> 
> 

 

also für versciedene Architekturen geht eh nicht gleichzeitig aber ich habe hier einen ganzen Rechnerpark, der von Suse evtl. auf Gentoo umgestelllt werden soll...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> schau Dir mit lspci ( emerge pciutils) an, was du brauchst, dann konfiguriest Du mithilfe dieser angaben (make menuconfig oder make xconfig), kompilieren etc. pp.
> 
> Und dann sollte das ganze auch laufen.
> ...

 

habe ich alles gemacht läuft trotzdem nicht.

Genau das ist mein Problem....*heul*Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Feb 07, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Hallo, überliest du mich einfach?

Wie wäre es mit Hardwareinfos?

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> - evtl. sind in dem SuSE-kernel Patches enthalten, die es im Gentoo-Kernel nicht gibt - möglicherweise fehlen Dir dann Module, die Du in der bisherigen Konfiguration zum Hochfahren brauchst. Ich würde mal versuchen, die alte .config als Basis herzunehmen, aber dann auf jeden Fall von Hand die gesamte Konfiguration überprüfen und optimieren!
> 
> - was genau schief läuft, solltest Du an den Fehlermeldungen sehen. Die werden in der Regel aber auf einer anderen Konsole ausgegeben. Versuch mal Strg+F9/Strg+F10 beim booten. Wie mein Vorgänger schon erläutert hat, gehören benötigte Kernelmodule in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel* - sehr wahrscheinlich liegt hier der Hund begraben.
> 
> 

 

Da aber der Kernel von Debian laüft und ich die config geklont habe sollten doch meine Einträge dort ausreichen (/etc/...)

die Modulnamen haben sich ja nicht geändert denke ich, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - abschließend kann ich dich beruhigen, dass mit den Gentoo-Sources alles in Ordnung ist  - sonst wäre hier ganz sicher die Höllle los 

 

Davon gehe ich aus. Aber vielleicht mag mein Rechner ja nicht oder die Compilereinstellungen sind zu "scharf"  :Wink:  habe aber alles auf Gentoo Standard gelassen.

Um das herauszufinden wende ich mich ja an Euch.

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Mon Feb 07, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Hallo, überliest du mich einfach?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Hardwareinfos?

 

Nein Sorry  :Wink: 

Voller Streß hier Telefon, kleines Kind, Frau, Gentoo Kernel  :Wink: 

PIV, SATA Intel, NVIDIA, 8139too, USB, IDE, USB Tastatur/Maus

G. Roland

----------

## dakjo

Tolle Hardwareinfos ist ja fast wie:

Sparc, USB, IDE, Monitor, Maus Tastatur

mach doch einfach mal von einer Livecd ein lspci und poste die ausgabe.

Bitte aber in Code-Tags

----------

## Tinitus

hier noch mal mein Vorgehen:

- also zuerst die Kernelquellen nach /usr/src entpackt

- dann den link auf linux gesetzt

- dann eine config Datei nach .../linux/.config kopiert

- dann ein make oldconfig

- dann ein make xconfig

(Häcken setzen)

- dann make && make modules && make modules_install 

- dann  cp ./arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10

- dann cp ./System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.10 

- dann cd /boot/

- dann mkinitrd initrd-2.6.10 2.6.10 

Vielleicht liegt ja hier der Fehler irgendwo?

G. Roland

```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

hier meine Kernel config

habe mal alles komplett gelassen....

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10

# Mon Feb  7 11:02:41 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=m

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_SCx200=m

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD_RETRY=1

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0x0000

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA=y

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE=y

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=64000

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

CONFIG_ECONET=m

# CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI=y

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_E100_NAPI=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=m

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

# CONFIG_COSA is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=y

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=y

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=y

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=y

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=y

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

# CONFIG_PC300 is not set

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105=y

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL=y

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA=y

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA_DEFAULT_FW=y

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_USE_TASKLET=y

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_TX_RETRY=16

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E=m

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS=y

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=m

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_ISDN_TTY_FAX=y

CONFIG_ISDN_X25=y

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION is not set

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

CONFIG_DE_AOC=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

#

# HiSax PCMCIA card service modules

#

#

# HiSax sub driver modules

#

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCUSB=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

CONFIG_HISAX_HDLC=y

#

# Active cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=240

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=320

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_STALDRV=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=m

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI=y

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO=m

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=4096

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SCL=12

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SDA=13

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_MATROX=m

CONFIG_W1_DS9490=m

# CONFIG_W1_DS9490_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_W1_THERM=m

CONFIG_W1_SMEM=m

#

# Misc devices

#

CONFIG_IBM_ASM=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20=m

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR=m

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_USB is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX is not set

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

CONFIG_FB_IMSTT=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY_XL_INIT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC=m

CONFIG_FB_KYRO=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT_ACCEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GUS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS16 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GUSMAX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SOUND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16=m

CONFIG_MAD16_OLDCARD=y

CONFIG_SOUND_PAS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m

CONFIG_PSS_MIXER=y

# CONFIG_PSS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16=m

CONFIG_SC6600=y

CONFIG_SC6600_JOY=y

CONFIG_SC6600_CDROM=4

CONFIG_SC6600_CDROMBASE=0x0

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_SBPRO is not set

CONFIG_AEDSP16_MPU401=y

CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER=m

CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455=m

CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980=m

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=m

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_NAND is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_NONE is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_PRIORITY=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp850"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG=m

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_MLS is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

findet mit dieser .config kein Rootfilesystem

ist auf einem reiserfsLast edited by Tinitus on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## primat

Wozu brauchst Du die initrd?

Nur um Mögliche Fehler auszuschliesen! Wie sieht Deine grub.conf aus?

Eigentlich sind bei Dir alle Filesystems als modul!

Hast Du eine ext2 root Parition?

Ansinsten:

```
CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m 

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m
```

Sollte mich deshalb nicht wunden, wenn Du irgendwas wie cannot mount root filesystem bekommst!

GrussLast edited by primat on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> Wozu brauchst Du die initrd?
> 
> Nur um Mögliche Fehler auszuschliesen! Wie sieht Deine grub.conf aus?

 

```

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing

# linux installation on /dev/sda6.

title           Gentoo-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (on /dev/sda12)

root            (hd0,11)

kernel          (hd0,11)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda12

initrd          (hd0,11)/boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

savedefault

boot

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing

# linux installation on /dev/sda6.

title           Gentoo-2-6-10 (on /dev/sda12)

root            (hd0,11)

kernel          (hd0,11)/boot/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda12

initrd          (hd0,11)/boot/initrd-2.6.10

savedefault

boot

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing

# linux installation on /dev/sda6.

title           Gentoo-2-6-10-r1 (on /dev/sda12)

root            (hd0,11)

kernel          (hd0,11)/boot/kernel-2.6.10-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda12

initrd          (hd0,11)/boot/initrd-2.6.10-r1

savedefault

boot

title           Gentoo mit Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.8-1-386

root            (hd0,11)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-386 root=/dev/sda12 ro

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8-1-386

savedefault

boot

title           Gentoo 2.6.10

root            (hd0,11)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10 root=/dev/sda12 ro

initrd          /boot/initrd-2.6.10

savedefault

boot

```

der vorletzte Eintrag funktioniert

beim letzten kommt, daß er das Rootdateisystem nicht findet

habe hotplug und coldplug installiert, was ja auch mit dem deb Kernel einwandfrei funktioniert

G. Roland

----------

## oscarwild

Das also war des Pudels Kern (Kernels Pudel? *g*):

```
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m
```

Naja, auch Gentoo tut sich hart, ein Modul nachzuladen, wenn für den Ladevorgang selbiges bereits notwendig wäre. Du darfst ReiserFS nicht als Modul bauen, sondern musst es direkt in den Kernel eincompilieren, also  :Arrow:  

```
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y
```

----------

## primat

Siehe edit oben

@oskarwild

Woher weist Du dass er reiser benutzt (könnte evtl. auch ext2 sein)

Gruss

----------

## oscarwild

@primat:

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> findet mit dieser .config kein Rootfilesystem
> 
> ist auf einem reiserfs

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## primat

Ich geb mich geschlagen  :Laughing: 

Alledeings hätte er da bei genauem lesen meines vorseitigen posts

 *primat wrote:*   

> Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass das Dateisystem, dass du auf / verwendest fest im kernel ist und nicht als modul! 

 

wach werden müssen.

Gruss

primat

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> @primat:
> 
>  *Tinitus wrote:*   findet mit dieser .config kein Rootfilesystem
> 
> ist auf einem reiserfs 
> ...

 

Oh Sch**** manchmal sieht man den Wald vor laute Bäumen nicht.

Das solte es sein...

Danke

Eine abschließende Frage

wo stelle ich unter gentoo für mkinitrd die zu ladenden Module ein.

also welche Module in die initrd eingebunden werden sollen

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständllic ausgedrückt  :Wink: 

G. Roland

----------

## oscarwild

@primat: wir teilen uns einfach die Trophäe (je ein Rechner aus Tinitus' Rechnerpark an und beide)  :Laughing: 

----------

## primat

Wiederhole meine Frage:

Wozu brauchst Du die initrd? Ich brauch keine (auf keinem meiner Rechner! (höchstens für gensplash))

@oscarwild

einverstanden  :Razz: 

gruss

primatLast edited by primat on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> @primat: wir teilen uns einfach die Trophäe (je ein Rechner aus Tinitus' Rechnerpark an und beide) 

 

a) ist es nicht mein Park  :Wink:  leider 

b) geht es trotzdem nicht

G. Roland

Gebe es langsam auf

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> Wiederhole meine Frage:
> 
> Wozu brauchst Du die initrd? Ich brauch keine (auf keinem meiner Rechner! (höchstens für gensplash))
> 
> @oscarwild
> ...

 

weil ich den Kernel für mehrere Rechner nehmen will und jedes mal nur eine andere initrd erstellen will.

Mit den Modulen für den jeweiligen Rechner.

Das ist hier noch nicht die richtige initrd, da ich bevor ich die Systeme umstellle erst fit sein will

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *primat wrote:*   Wiederhole meine Frage:
> 
> Wozu brauchst Du die initrd? Ich brauch keine (auf keinem meiner Rechner! (höchstens für gensplash))
> 
> @oscarwild
> ...

 

gehen euch jetzt auch die Optionen aus? Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Kann mir nicht jemand eine funktionierende .config für x86 schicken. Ich passe sie mir schon an.

Brauche halt einen Einstieg

G. Roland

----------

## _hephaistos_

xorgcfg sollte dir eine passende config erstellen..

hth,

ciao

----------

## primat

Meine configs sind genau auf meine jeweiligen rechner angepasst. Dürfte also nicht allzu hilfreich sein. Wenn Du einfach jeden Punkt einzel durchgehst sollte es eigenlich nicht schwieriger sein.

Sag doch bitte nochmal, wo er jetzt genau stehenbleibt (was ist das letzte, was Du siehst). Daran sollte man doch eigentlich erkennen können, wo es klemmt.

gruss

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> Meine configs sind genau auf meine jeweiligen rechner angepasst. Dürfte also nicht allzu hilfreich sein. Wenn Du einfach jeden Punkt einzel durchgehst sollte es eigenlich nicht schwieriger sein.
> 
> Sag doch bitte nochmal, wo er jetzt genau stehenbleibt (was ist das letzte, was Du siehst). Daran sollte man doch eigentlich erkennen können, wo es klemmt.
> 
> gruss

 

er lädt nicht den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert?

G. Roland

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> er lädt nicht den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert?

 

ähm... soll heissen, er lädt ihn trotzdem (obwohl fest eincompiliert)??

----------

## primat

Sieht nach deinem lspci nicht so aus, als ob du den brauchst  :Question: 

Ist das wirklich noch bei den Kernelausgaben oder schon bei init?

Gruss

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   er lädt nicht den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert? 
> 
> ähm... soll heissen, er lädt ihn trotzdem (obwohl fest eincompiliert)??

 

er lädt >>nicht<< den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert

G. Roland

----------

## zinion

Mal versucht den Kernel mit 

```
genkernel all
```

 herzustellen und zu installieren?

Verweist /usr/src/linux auf das richtige verzeichnis?

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> er lädt >>nicht<< den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert

 

na das soll er ja auch nicht, deshalb ist er ja eincompiliert  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   er lädt >>nicht<< den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert 
> 
> na das soll er ja auch nicht, deshalb ist er ja eincompiliert 

 

Das heißt aber auch, daß ich nicht auf meine SATA Festplatte zugreifen kann und keine root Partition zugreifen kann...

Ergo Kernel panic

----------

## oscarwild

nö... warum sollte denn ein Treiber, der ohnehin fest eincompiliert ist, nachgeladen werden? Das ist ja grade der Witz dabei  :Wink: 

Ob der allerdings ohne weiteres mit SATA-Platten umgehen kann, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe das gleiche Chipset wie Du, benutze erfolgreich den selben Treiber, allerdings mit konventionellem ATA.

Habs nur überfolgen, aber vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Beitrag: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=280225&highlight=ich5+sata

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> nö... warum sollte denn ein Treiber, der ohnehin fest eincompiliert ist, nachgeladen werden? Das ist ja grade der Witz dabei 
> 
> 

 

wer sagte was von nachgeladen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ob der allerdings ohne weiteres mit SATA-Platten umgehen kann, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe das gleiche Chipset wie Du, benutze erfolgreich den selben Treiber, allerdings mit konventionellem ATA.
> 
> Habs nur überfolgen, aber vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Beitrag: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=280225&highlight=ich5+sata

 

IDE ist im Kernel der Treiber lädt auch und findet mein DVD ROM

Danke

----------

## Tinitus

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Mal versucht den Kernel mit 
> 
> ```
> genkernel all
> ```
> ...

 

Will ja nicht unhöflich sein aber das habe ich schon mehrfach hier erklärt....

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> Sieht nach deinem lspci nicht so aus, als ob du den brauchst 
> 
> Ist das wirklich noch bei den Kernelausgaben oder schon bei init?
> 
> Gruss

 

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

----------

## primat

Hallo,

müsstest Du nicht

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set
```

auf yes setzen?

So langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein (so aus der Ferne nicht immer so einfach!)

Gruss

----------

## oscarwild

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> wer sagte was von nachgeladen?

 

na Du!

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> er lädt >>nicht<< den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert

 

laden == nachladen. Eincompilierte Treiber können nicht "nicht geladen" sein, da fester Bestandteil des Kernels.

Klappt denn das Booten mit einer Gentoo Live-CD? Evtl. kannst Du damit rausfinden, wie die korrekte Konfiguration aussehen sollte.

----------

## Tinitus

 *primat wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> müsstest Du nicht
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein weil ich libata brauche jedenfalls wir die immer mitgeladen unter Suse und debian

In order to eliminate conflicts between the two subsystems,

this config option enables the IDE driver's SATA support.

Normally this is disabled, as it is preferred that libata

supports SATA controllers, and this (IDE) driver supports

PATA controllers.

If unsure, say N.

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   wer sagte was von nachgeladen? 
> 
> na Du!
> 
> 

 

ich sage nicht nachgeladen ich sage überhaupt geladen  :Wink: 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> er lädt >>nicht<< den ata_piix Treiber obwohl nun sogar fest einkompiliert

 

laden == nachladen. Eincompilierte Treiber können nicht "nicht geladen" sein, da fester Bestandteil des Kernels.

[/quote]

sie sind also owohl fest einkompiliert nicht in den RAM etc. geladen?  :Wink: 

bescheidene Frage am Rande liegt Memmingen in Schwaben  :Wink: 

Klappt denn das Booten mit einer Gentoo Live-CD? Evtl. kannst Du damit rausfinden, wie die korrekte Konfiguration aussehen sollte.[/quote]

Ja, habe ich auch schon probiert ...die kernelconfig von Dort genommen und ...nein

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Mon Feb 07, 2005 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oscarwild

OK.. und was zeigt 

```
lsmod
```

 nach dem Booten von der Live-CD?

----------

## Tinitus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> OK.. und was zeigt 
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

das was ich Euch schon seit 2 agen versuche zu erklären:

zwar nicht von Life CD aber doch das Selbe.

```

snd_mixer_oss          16640  0

snd                    50660  1 snd_mixer_oss

bttv                  143052  0

video_buf              20356  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            8968  1 bttv

v4l2_common             6400  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4744  1 bttv

i2c_core               22416  2 bttv,i2c_algo_bit

videodev                9856  1 bttv

lp                     10408  0

ohci_hcd               19460  0

parport_pc             31936  1

parport                37320  2 lp,parport_pc

floppy                 54992  0

pcspkr                  3816  0

8139cp                 19072  0

nvidia               3461340  12

i810_audio             33300  0

ac97_codec             16908  1 i810_audio

soundcore               9824  3 snd,bttv,i810_audio

piix                   12448  0

ide_core              125156  1 piix

i8xx_tco                7188  0

ehci_hcd               27908  0

tsdev                   7168  0

joydev                  9536  0

usbkbd                  6912  0

usbhid                 28864  0

usbmouse                5504  0

uhci_hcd               29328  0

pciehp                 83948  0

pci_hotplug            30640  1 pciehp

intel_mch_agp          10000  1

agpgart                31784  2 intel_mch_agp

ipv6                  229764  6

rtc                    12088  0

af_packet              20872  4

usbcore               104164  8 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbkbd,usbhid,usbmouse,uhci_hcd

evdev                   9088  0

8139too                23936  0

mii                     4864  2 8139cp,8139too

crc32                   4608  2 8139cp,8139too

mousedev                9996  1

reiserfs              207568  2

sd_mod                 20480  4

-->>ata_piix                7940  3

-->>libata                 36228  1 ata_piix

scsi_mod              115148  2 sd_mod,libata

unix                   25908  290

font                    8576  0

vesafb                  6688  0

cfbcopyarea             3840  1 vesafb

cfbimgblt               3200  1 vesafb

cfbfillrect             3712  1 vesafb

```

----------

## primat

Memmingen liegt in Bayern Regierungsbezirk Schwaben, ist also nicht Bayrisch aber auch nicht wirklich Schwäbisch (vielleicht am ehesten Allgäu)

Gruss

PS:(MEin NAchname ist ganz eindeutig dort beheimatet, was nicht so sehr verwundert, mein Vater kommt von dort)

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> sie sind also owohl fest einkompiliert nicht in den RAM etc. geladen?

 

Doch, aber das ist trivial. Wir reden hier über das Laden zur Laufzeit - und schließlich hattest Du ja auch selbst behauptet, der Treiber würde >>nicht<< geladen... 

Natürlich muss das Kernel irgendwann mal in einen Speicherbereich, der von der CPU ausführbar ist. Und selbst da verschwimmen durch MMU und Cache die Grenzen seit geraumer Zeit fließend. Es sei denn, Du benutzt eine Embedded-Varianate, da läuft der Code u.U. direkt im ROM, da is nix mit nachladen (ja, sowas gibts tatsächlich  :Wink: )

Definition: (Treiber-)Module laden = Das System läuft, Programmcode wird nachträglich ins RAM kopiert, der dynamische Linker angeworfen und der gelinkte Code dort ausgeführt. Nicht benötigte Module können zur Laufzeit auch wieder entladen werden. 

Gegenteiliger Fall: Treiber ist integraler Bestandteil, und kann weder zur Laufzeit ge- noch entladen werden. D.h., dein piix ist immer da, nur funktionieren will er vermutlich nicht. Das ist aber ein enormer Unterschied!

 *Quote:*   

> bescheidene Frage am Rande liegt Memmingen in Schwaben

 

nein, Memmingen liegt in Bayern, gerade noch an der Grenze zu Schwaben   :Razz: 

----------

## c07

Wenn ich es richtig versteh, willst bzw. musst du also einen ganzen Rechnerpark auf Gentoo umstellen, bist aber nicht willens oder in der Lage, elementare Sachen wie die xorg.conf oder die Kernelkonfiguration selber zu erstellen? Da würd ich doch sehr zu einer pflegeleichteren Distribution bzw. professionellem Support raten. Wenn du nur fremde Configs drüberklatschst und relativ planlos drin rumstocherst, wirst du auf die Dauer keine Freude damit haben.

----------

## oscarwild

@primat: lol, da schau einer an, stimmt exakt  :Smile:  Es ist so - Die Bayern halten mich für einen Schwaben, die Schwaben für einen Bayern - und ich suchs mir immer so raus wies grade am besten passt *g*

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo Forum,

wahrscheinlich wart Ihr alle auf dem Holzweg....

alle Kernel, die auf einem fremden Rechner oder zumindest unter einer anderen Konfiguration (sprich anderen Installation auf dem selben Rechner) erstellt wurden laufen....(natürlich mit gleicher .config Datei)

Ergo meine Installation hat einen Fehler....vielleicht fehlt irgendeine Lib...etc. keine Ahnung.

Installiere mal neu und melde mich dann noch einmal

G. Roland

P.S. Kann man sowas eigentlich checken?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Ergo meine Installation hat einen Fehler....vielleicht fehlt irgendeine Lib...etc. keine Ahnung.

 

Das du keine Ahnung hast, merkt man. Sorry!  :Sad: 

Der Kernel braucht keine Librarys sondern nur sich selbst. Sobald du irgend etwas als Modul nachladen willst, musst du vorher einmal dein System mounten können [daher muss das Dateisystem der root Partition fest einkompiliert werden und darf nicht als Modul vorhanden sein]. Wenn du also z.B. von einer Firewire Disk booten möchtest, dann darf weder das Dateisystem der Rootpartition auf der Firewire Disk noch der Treiber um die Firewire Disk überhaupt ansprechen zu können als Modul kompiliert sein. Alles was danach kommt darf als Modul geladen werden.

Dann würde ich gerne von dir wissen was initrd bei dir machen soll, was nicht auch ein einfaches installieren des Kernels in /boot und installieren der Module nach /lib/modules/<kernelversion> lösen könnte.

P.s. wenn du meine .config haben möchtest, einfach sagen. Ich schicke sie dir gerne zu. Allerdings "as is".  Stell mir bitte keine Fragen dazu. Bei mir läuft diese 100%

---

Hier riecht es langsam nach Linuxstrolch im Schafspelz...

----------

